
Windows 93 in JavaScript - hackhat
http://www.windows93.net/?
======
barbs
In the trash can there's a strange zip file you can download. Unzipping it
reveals a readme.txt, which says:

 _Sorry, no album download for the moment, our server is under reddit hug...
The album is also here :[https://jankenpopp.bandcamp.com/album/poire-c-
poire-v](https://jankenpopp.bandcamp.com/album/poire-c-poire-v) _

Going to this bandcamp it mentions:

 _THE IDEA BEHIND THIS ALBUM WAS TO MAKE A DEVIANT DANCE MUSIC LABEL TO
RELEASE THIS HORRIBLE TRACKS, BUT THIS PROJECT WENT TOTALLY WRONG AND BECAME
THE THING KNOWS AS WWW.WINDOWS93.NET THERE IS A LIMITED SD-CARD EDITION OF
THIS ALBUM THAT YOU CAN BUY FROM ME IRL FOR 10€ THIS ALBUM WILL BE AVAILABLE
FOR FREE BUT HIDDEN ON WIN93 SOON, IF YOU SUCCEED TO FIND IT._

So I guess that's the backstory.

~~~
chris_wot
It's that "Glitch Grrrlz" icon.

~~~
Gracana
Or corglitch? I'm really enjoying that one...

[http://www.windows93.net/#!glitch](http://www.windows93.net/#!glitch)

[edit] Well crap, what did I click? I could have sworn this was what was
playing the music, but I realized it's not. Hmm.

[edit-edit] Oh, it was acid box. That makes sense.

------
Lerc
It is somewhat disconcerting to discover that someone has made what is
essentially a version of my current project as a gag.

~~~
krapp
Maybe you could consider it a hilarious proof of concept?

~~~
atmosx
Exactly what I thought lol.

------
magoon
I can't believe I just got sucked into Solitaire on this thing

~~~
yaddayadda
You mean "SOLITUDE"? ;-)

------
UweSchmidt
Funny and, for a gag, surprisingly thorough and complete.

Could you please allow closing windows by doubleclicking on the top-left(!)
corner of a window? I kinda need that (e.g. this still works for the file
explorer on Windows 7, even though there is no icon).

~~~
anonymfus
Since Windows 8 system menu icon reappeared in file explorer's titlebar.

~~~
ishansharma
Double clicking that button closes the window. Just tried on Windows 8.1

------
bpodgursky
I'm playing snake... in a Windows defragmenter, in JavaScript. I'm lost for
words.

~~~
clarkm
Glad to know I'm not the only one who clicked on the defrag button first.

~~~
ChartsNGraffs
Nope! Me too. Visual defrag was the thing I was most disappointed to lose in
newer versions of Windows. Not gonna lie, I was supposed to head to a party
with a friend in college, but we both got sucked in watching a Win98 defrag
and lost track of time.

~~~
Sami_Lehtinen
Use UltraDefrag.

------
yincrash
This website just taught me that there is an HTML5 Speech Synthesis API! And
there are so many accents you can choose from!

~~~
thomasfoster96
Well, it's a separate API that only Chrome and Safari support, and the accents
are all on your computer already.

~~~
e12e
As far as I can figure out, on chrome it's just a web service -- and doesn't
work on Debian Chromium as they stopped shipping google api keys (which makes
sense, part of the point of using chromium over chrome is to have some measure
of independence from google).

Just thought I'd mention it here, in case anyone else were about to run off
and try stuff like:

[http://updates.html5rocks.com/2014/01/Web-apps-that-talk---
I...](http://updates.html5rocks.com/2014/01/Web-apps-that-talk---Introduction-
to-the-Speech-Synthesis-API)

only to be disappointed :-/

Note that on Debian/Ubuntu you can for example do:

    
    
        sudo apt-get install festival
        echo "I speak nothing, because I no verbs." | festival --tts
    

if you need to get your computer voice fix.

~~~
thomasfoster96
Yeah, Chrome implements it as a web service, but Google and Apple have been
slowly working on a Web Speech API for a while (I suppose Mozilla and
Microsoft see it as an unnecessary abstraction when the Web Audio API could do
speech-related stuff).

I think Safari has only implemented the Synthesis part of the API because it
can all be done offline and rely on the system voices on OS X and iOS. Google
uses their own web APIs and thus also does Speech Recognition, but it doesn't
work well offline or when you don't have Google API keys within
Chromium/Chrome.

------
NotHereNotThere
Pretty interesting! Started playing with the nested virtual machines,
windows93 stopped loading after the 9th instance ;)

------
anujku
What music it is when you start the defrag program ? I am sure I know the tune
but just dont remember it ? some old game ?

~~~
weslly
The groovy blue ringtone from old nokia phones. :)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCI_TL69rIE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCI_TL69rIE)

~~~
anujku
Ha ha !! Thanks man for the link :)

------
smegel
1\. What is Windows93?

2\. That worked scarily well on my 3.5" Android phone (chrome).

------
juhohei
This is great! Nice easter eggs, too: "Cat Explorer" redirects facebook.com to
ello.co.

~~~
ikeboy
Try reddit and google. Wonder if there's a list somewhere ...

~~~
NamTaf
microsoft.com redirects to windows93.net. It's inception.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8507786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8507786)

------
CodeWriter23
"totally not a virus" was quite amusing.

------
techonup
PokeGlitch is surprisingly playable (if you're very familiar with Red), once
you get past the two-minute Growl move sound.

e: Or not, as the Viridian PokeCenter crashed the game. Was fun while it
lasted, though.

------
cyorir
My favorite is pokeglitch. Otherwise this is before my time, I've never seen
93/95/98 (my elementary school had machines running 2000 and DOS, though).

~~~
diroussel
There was no Windows 93. 95 was the first release named after a year.

------
jameshk
There's a virtual PC, which is Windows 93 on Windows 93.

~~~
xbenjii
Um.

[https://xbenjii.co.uk/i/jcu1Z](https://xbenjii.co.uk/i/jcu1Z)

------
WA
Ah, very nice. And everything is there:

Stupid games, random images, random sound snippets you really had to have on
your computer, nice gradient background (anyone ever changed the color
gradient of the title bar with TuneUp 97 or whatever that was called?)

Nostalgia.

Edit: Oh god, Acid Box... one of my first DirectDraw attempts with a tutorial
had me program a sin-wave with almost exactly that font.

------
itsjareds
If anyone is interested in playing the roms in /C/files/roms/sms/, they can be
played with an emulator like Kega Fusion[1]. There is a decently sized
collection of games...

[http://www.carpeludum.com/kega-fusion/](http://www.carpeludum.com/kega-
fusion/)

------
manofsound
Can someone please tell me where the start-up sound is from? It's so familiar.

~~~
draebek
I think it's either the Playstation (1) or Playstation 2 start-up sound.

------
edgarvm
Solitaire (Solitude) is nice but it has a weird bug, some cards cannot be
found

------
ubercow13
This loads about 10 times faster in Chrome than Firefox for me

------
Rexxar
With the full photo of Lenna (after resizing the image).

------
fny
The bookmarks in Cat Explorer are priceless. Especially the Pr()n list...
tickled my immature parts immensely. (Self-deprecating pun intended.)

------
user24
I... didn't even know there was a Windows 93.

edit: oh, right.

~~~
tajen
Windows 95 should have been released in 93, but was full of bugs. It was then
renamed 95, with an expected publish date at the end of 94. Good thing to name
a product with year+1: Gives a futuristic taste if published early and a bit
of leeway otherwise ;)

I believe it's not an exact replica. To my knowledge, the splash screen's
progress bar was introduced with Windows XP [1]. Also were windows flipping
like that before opening?

[1] Here's Windows 95 splash screen. Aw, the graphics...
[https://www.google.fr/search?q=windows+95+splash+screen&clie...](https://www.google.fr/search?q=windows+95+splash+screen&client=safari&hl=en&tbm=isch)

------
batrat
Virtual box is awsome :< [http://imgur.com/4Lwd9ro](http://imgur.com/4Lwd9ro)

------
kxo
I was very hopeful when I saw Ecco.

~~~
yincrash
There is an Ecco rom and emulator hiding. I couldn't get the emulator to run
correctly though.

~~~
thektrn
There is also a Gameboy emulator that runs the glitch version of Pokemon Red!

~~~
ikeboy
There's a real glitch version? What's the background?

------
tux
WOW This is better then Windows7. Any one knows keyboard keys for "Castle GAFA
3D"

~~~
Gracana
Arrows, space interacts with doors, x (iirc) shoots.

------
chris_wot
If you go into catexplorer, click on "P()rn". Quite a list of unfortunately
URLs!

------
cpcarey
You can open windows93.net in Cat Explorer to run Windows 93 in Windows 93

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Or choose Virtual PC :)

------
pamparosendo
Great Wolf version! jaja

------
motles
acid box 93 is my jam

------
iMuzz
Wow, this is incredible.

Massive shout out to the people who made this.

------
agumonkey
I can't wait for Windows 94.

------
j45
Cool, love the icon names.

------
Namor_Votilav
anybody else tried winception?

------
arpitverma007
It's awesome, I am playing my childhood game from like half an hour

~~~
hackhat
haha, yes, it's really full of surprises (:

------
curiously
played with it yesterday, loved the playstation intro

~~~
codecondo
yeah, a nice touch.

